# Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself?



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

yes


----------



## rebek (Aug 1, 2004)

Most of the guys I date are older than me. Sometimes a year I've dated a guy up to 20 years older than me. I don't think I would date a 22 year old and I'm 31. At 22 I think you still have different priorities.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I spent 5 years with someone who was significantly older than myself. He had some health issues and needed someone to keep an eye on him. I needed a surrogate father at the time. When we met I was 21 and he was 59.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm 30, my boyfriend is 50. It's less of an age gap than there was between me and my ex-husband. If I had know when I was 20 what I know now I would have stayed away from older men. Now that I'm older it doesn't seem to be such a big deal though.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't really care about age. As long as the other person isn't on a respirator and using a walker, it's not a big deal to me. 

I'll take whatever I can get!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Older. Up to ten years. I'm more attracted to older women for they seem more maturer and smarter.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Age doesn't really matter to me, as long as we get along


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

my last bf was 8 years old than me (i started dating him when i was 21). he thought he was so much wiser and more mature than i was cause of his age :roll he liked being a father figure i guess and that caused a whole other set of problems in our relationship.

i don't think that would so much be the case now... i agree w/ everyone on here who said the older you are, the less of a difference an age gap makes.

i do think that when you're younger its important to date someone closer to your own age just because its easier to go along and make your mistakes and do the stuff you need to do when you're young... if that makes any sense. :b instead of hanging out with my friends and doing stuff a 21yr old might do, i was hanging out with 30 somethings who had houses and children. i was constantly feeling naive and inexperienced about a lot of things....

not only that, but if you date someone a lot older than yourself, its pretty likely they're going to die a good while before you and well, that's just depressing but something to consider.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

I'm 18 and I'd probably say my age range right now would be 18-30. I wouldn't rule someone out because they're older than that though.


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I like someone who's 1 year younger than me, but I guess that doesnt really count. lol. But yes, I would if they were legal and if they were everything I wanted.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

I'm at the awkward age where if I dated someone considerably younger than myself, I would be seen as a pervert. And if I dated someone considerably older than myself I would be seen as a bodysnatcher!


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

I wouldn't have a problem dating someone 20 years older than I am. But I don't think I could date someone significantly younger. I think I'd feel uncomfortable dating someone more than 5 years younger.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

I've been in an AGR for 1+ years and it has not been a problem for us. However, if the age gap is large you should be prepared for some people to judge you negatively because of it.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than your*



Woody said:


> I've been in an AGR for 1+ years and it has not been a problem for us. However, if the age gap is large you should be prepared for some people to judge you negatively because of it.


what does AGR mean?


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

Age Gap Relationship


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I would go as much as ten years younger but I don't think I would seriously consider anything past that. I wouldn't go much older than myself though, a few years at the most. I would prefer someone around my age or younger.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I usually find age differences creepy. But I have a crush on someone who is twelve years older than me, so I guess I would date someone older if it was the right person. As for someone younger - younger guys are attractive, but I think it would be too weird.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

This seems to be a new issue I have. Women in their 30's seem to show interest. My age group, Ha rarely!

I just can't see it though. I'm mature but not mature in a sense of getting married and having children in a few years. Whatever that kind of maturity is called I don't have it. It's tempting because they're cute ladies, but 10 years is just excessive.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than your*



refined_rascal said:


> And if I dated someone considerably older than myself I would be seen as a bodysnatcher!


HAHA!!

On the plus side, a great portion of the geriatric community owns Craftmatic Adjustable beds, so -at the very least- your torrid affairs with the 90+ crowd would be extremely comfortable.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm picky. Right now, I wouldn't go beyond a 5 year age gap.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

I find myself a lot more attracted to younger girls (by that, I mean 16-18 roughly). I'm way too intimidated by girls close to my age (22) or older.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

I don't think I'd want to date anyone under 18 or over 25. I guess it would depend on the guy though.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

Hmm, I'm 23 and I'd date someone from 20-40's.

The only problem with older guys is I doubt I'd have much in common or be able to relate to them. They have way more experience in life.
If I just wanted to F 'em, that would be different.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

Despite the fact that I think every woman look at their best between the age of 35 and 45, I would never date someone in that age group until I'm there myself. 
And I'm also at a point (25) that I wouldn't start a relationship with an 18-19 year old girl any more.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

No. I prefer someone close to my age. The oldest I would date is 4 years older than me. Maybe 5. I wouldn't date anyone younger than me.


----------



## lonely1 (Dec 4, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

Age is not really an issue with me as long as the person is truly an "adult".
People can still be kids at any age, and it is rare, but very young people can be mature.


----------



## hapa86 (Dec 17, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

I've dated people my age and people older, age never really made much of a difference in how I interacted with them. I'd never date anyone younger than me though, I'd feel like I was corrupting the youth.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than your*



Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> On the plus side, a great portion of the geriatric community owns Craftmatic Adjustable beds, so -at the very least- your torrid affairs with the 90+ crowd would be extremely comfortable.


:lol Awesome! Sign me up! :banana

I am getting fed up with girls between 18-20.... seems like because they made it out of highschool they think they are all the sudden mature and smarter just for it... talking like they have lived life... gah, they are still immature and childish though...
(not saying I'm a posterboy for a mature adult, but then again I doubt I go around trying make sure everyone hears about it)

But I guess I wouldn't rule it out cause of the bad apples... prolly 18-28, I'm 21 right now
But friends are age-limitless...and thats all I'm really aiming for right now...


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

The half plus seven rule dictates that I would date someone from the age of 18 to 30. :stu


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

Yes...As long as there is chemistry I do not think it matters! :yes


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

I guess it would depend on the situation, mainly being if the girl was shy or suffered from SA as well. To me, SA is easily the most important feature I would find VERY sexy in a partner and would consider dating a girl regardless of her age (well obviously within legal limits) if we shared that common bond.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

As long as he's not old enough to be my father, or young enough to be my son, I wouldn't even worry about it.

Since I'm 20, that would be up to about 40 (less if you think about it as actual reproductive age). And my father IS 40-something. But I think if I were attracted to someone his age, HE would be the one upset about it, not me.

I have been attracted to men a BIT older than that, but not much, and I don't think I'd seriously date them. Twenties, sure ... thirties, if I really like them ... forties, they'd have to be perfect ... fifties, well, they'd have to be perfect AND rich. Past that, at this point, I wouldn't even consider. But really, if someone is single at 40 or 50 there is a REASON. Kind of scares me off.

Of course, the whole issue is kind of moot for me.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

...


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

Dating someone of a different generation just seems kinda bizarre.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than your*



SADLiath said:


> But really, if someone is single at 40 or 50 there is a REASON. Kind of scares me off.


Oh I hate hearing this, I know theres a lot of truth to it and there's definately many issues I have why I'm still single, but I'm still trying to hold out hope. Being so close to 40 is really scaring me because of this exact attitude...... :sigh


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

Depends. At the moment i think a few years in either direction would be my limit, but later on i guess five or six years or so would be ok. More than that would seem odd to me. I can't really say though, since i've never been in the position to date anyone significantly older or younger than me (or anyone at all even >_<), and i'm not sure what i'd decide if i actually 'clicked' with them.



AnxiousAirman said:


> But friends are age-limitless...and thats all I'm really aiming for right now...


Yeah, the closest person i have to a friend at the moment is thirty something, i really don't care what age my friends are.



SADLiath said:


> fifties, well, they'd have to be perfect AND rich. Past that, at this point, I wouldn't even consider. But really, if someone is single at 40 or 50 there is a REASON. Kind of scares me off.


I know this is offtopic, but that viewpoints gonna be hell for me later. I guess by the time i get comfortable enough with who i am to try and pursue relationships girls will start asking questions about why i've been alone for so long and it'll just make it even tougher. Argh 

I know i'm only 21 at the moment.. but i don't see myself entering a relationship anytime soon. And even now a number of people think it's not quite right.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than your*



Woody said:


> SADLiath said:
> 
> 
> > But really, if someone is single at 40 or 50 there is a REASON. Kind of scares me off.
> ...


Uhh ... yeah. I don't mean all single 40-year-olds are serial killers or something. I mean that as a TWENTY-year-old, I would be extremely suspicious of a single FORTY-year-old being interested in me. If I was also forty and single, I'm guessing it wouldn't bother me, since it wouldn't be someone old enough to be my dad who's still single. He'd be MY age. As it is now, that's not the case. I believe the question is about how we feel now, not how we will feel in 20 years, so I answered it that way.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than your*



richie said:


> SADLiath said:
> 
> 
> > But really, if someone is single at 40 or 50 there is a REASON. Kind of scares me off.
> ...


Hey, as long as you're not chasing after women my age, that shouldn't be a problem. If they're close to YOUR age, then why would it bother them? I mean, they're 40 and single, too. Trust me, if I was 40 and still looking, I wouldn't be as worried about age anymore. The question was about who we'd date NOW. And at 20, that's what I would think of a 40-year-old man who wanted to date me. At 40, another 40-year-old would be great, I imagine. Try asking women that age if you're going to apply it to yourself.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*



SADLiath said:


> I mean that as a TWENTY-year-old, I would be extremely suspicious of a *single* FORTY-year-old being interested in me. If I was also forty and single, I'm guessing it wouldn't bother me, since it wouldn't be someone old enough to be my dad who's *still single*.


It would bother you less if he were married? Just joking. But really, my concern when I was looking for a gf was that women might think negative of me because I was that old and had no relationship experience (regardless of her age). I would never pursue a younger woman if I knew she was not ok with the age difference.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than your*



Woody said:


> SADLiath said:
> 
> 
> > I mean that as a TWENTY-year-old, I would be extremely suspicious of a *single* FORTY-year-old being interested in me. If I was also forty and single, I'm guessing it wouldn't bother me, since it wouldn't be someone old enough to be my dad who's *still single*.
> ...


His being interested in me would sure bother me less if he was married! :lol Then I'd know he's just some sort of philanderer who hits on lots of women, not just me.

I don't think a woman in her thirties or forties, who was also single, would be really bothered by a lack of experience on your end. I mean, she's single too, right? Even if she's had a few relationships, at the moment she's not gaining any experience, so it's all good. But considering that shy people usually end up with other shy people, chances are any lady friend you were interested in would be equally inexperienced.

The inexperience isn't what bothers me. It's totally the thought that someone is my father's age!


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

I was 20 when I met my husband, he had just turned 34. We are completely on the same maturity level for the most part... although sometimes he can be a bit more immature than I am :stu But, he just likes to have fun, I guess. LOL!!!


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm 25 and currently my limit is 10 years older. It has been increased over the years as I've gotten older, but I don't think it'll go much higher than that. Definitely don't want to date anyone old enough to be my dad :no

As for younger...ehhh...never thought about it, but I guess 2 years is okay atm.


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm 20. I wouldn't wanna be with anyone over 29 and anyone younger than 18. As I get older, I promise the minimum will move up with me. That old guy - young girl sh*t puts a knot in my stomach.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

It's almost a fact of life, and it's hard for me to accept, but if you are a guy in your 20's, it seems like you will most likely end up with someone at least 2-3 years younger. You don't have to take that as fact, and it really isn't, but I don't know any guy my age that I can think of off the top of my head that doesn't go out with a girl that is at least 4 years younger. And I have to say, the only girls that have ever seemed to notice me are maybe 14-15, as in groups of girls walking down the street or something like that. I have no problem with a girl being younger, but most girls that are 18-19 I cannot see myself with at all, let alone most girls altogether... unless they have SA, are really understanding, on my level, etc.

I think it's a little disturbing, but I can't explain why, that my friends only seem to hang out with younger people. It used to different. I mean, I can't stand most groups of people in the first place, so I guess age doesn't really matter, but it's just kind of strange that I barely know anyone who is 22-26 besides a few people I know from my sister, and they would never want to be friends with me, and vice versa.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

BeNice said:


> It's almost a fact of life, and it's hard for me to accept, but if you are a guy in your 20's, it seems like you will most likely end up with someone at least 2-3 years younger. You don't have to take that as fact, and it really isn't, but I don't know any guy my age that I can think of off the top of my head that doesn't go out with a girl that is at least 4 years younger. And I have to say, the only girls that have ever seemed to notice me are maybe 14-15, as in groups of girls walking down the street or something like that. I have no problem with a girl being younger, but most girls that are 18-19 I cannot see myself with at all, let alone most girls altogether... unless they have SA, are really understanding, on my level, etc.
> 
> I think it's a little disturbing, but I can't explain why, that my friends only seem to hang out with younger people. It used to different. I mean, I can't stand most groups of people in the first place, so I guess age doesn't really matter, but it's just kind of strange that I barely know anyone who is 22-26 besides a few people I know from my sister, and they would never want to be friends with me, and vice versa.


A lot of teenage girls are really into older guys. That's why the 14-15 year-olds are looking at you. They're only interested because you're older ... in high school, that's kind of a status thing for some people. "Oh, my boyfriend's in college/Yeah, my girlfriend is 21, that comes in handy" ... it's that kind of thing.

Anyway, that is not a fact of life because it's completely different for me. I'm a whole three months younger than my fiance. We have two close friends (one apiece, really); they're 27 and 25, some others are 21, 20, and 19.

I'd hate to know who these guys are, in their 20s, looking at kids my sister's age. I mean, my fiance looks at her as his own little sister, and that's the kind of age gap you're talking about. A 21-year-old, completely an adult by any measure of the law, interested in someone who can't even drive yet? Around here we call that WEIRD. A high school sophomore is not prepared to have a relationship with someone in college.

If you had been talking about the other end of the 20s dating people 4 years younger, like a 29-year-old dating a 24-year-old, that would be all right since both are adults. 16-25 is a time when you have to be really careful about who you date and how old they are. The line between proper and improper isn't as clear.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I sound more picky about age than I really am, and I'm talking about people altogether, not just the opposite sex. It's more complex than just age. This is off-topic, but I think I simply just don't enjoy what I experience altogether with certain people, and it's hard for me to accept that I can't depend on a specific friendship for social exposure anymore. 

It's not a fact of life, I know.  I just really don't have friends my age besides one guy I know, who went from one g/f 5 1/2 years younger (24 to 18 ) to another one that is 18 now. My other friend, who I don't hang out with much anymore, is 24, has a g/f that is 19. So, it's not so much the age of the girls, but the fact that I am forced to hang out with younger people more often than not, and I really just can't relate to them at all. 

But, I guess my friends are not weirdos or anything.. I know my friend Scott isn't. He has a really good relationship with his girlfriend. The other guy, who just got out of a relationship with one 18-year-old and to another, I kind of see this relationship as weird. He's happy, but just seems different, and not because he's in love. It seems so rushed, and the girl is sweet, but is sort of naive in a way. So, I understand what you mean by looking at them like you do your younger sister. I've always felt more mature than people my age, especially when I was in high school, and now to be hanging around with people who are just out of high school.. Just seems weird to me. I mean, I'll admit the fantasy of an older woman might, well, yeah.. but I honestly would probably end up with someone my own age. My ideal would be someone my age who has experienced similar things, or at least has a good understanding of me/my anxiety/etc., and won't take me the wrong way (ie I don't work full-time, live at home, don't drive), as if I'm some leaching, lazy loser or something.


----------



## blueceleste (Dec 28, 2006)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

I am 20 going to be 21 and I have dated older men - not old enough to be my father but still in tbe age gap. My boyfriend is 26 yrs old and we don't see that as a problem. My age limits would be 20-26 for dating someone. I love my wonderful boyfriend to death and people ask me isn't 26 too old? Anyway, I usually date someone older than me I feel that younger guys are just plain stupid and shallow for my taste.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't think I answered this one yet...

I generally prefer a girl younger than me.
I feel odd about being with a girl older than me...

But it find it pretty much impossible to find a nice single girl near my age. All I find around me these days are high schoolers and 19 year olds. They're all pretty much pathetic date-wise for me. They find me too old and creepy, and I find them to be too childish.
Like I really got much of a choice... 

Then on a side note... I worry about finding someone on my "level" relationship wise. There's going to be no one like that at my age. Everyone else my age has had some experience in nearly all things by now... I'd feel so awkward being with someone who's so much more experienced... they wouldn't understand me... and they'd obviously know there is something wrong with me. It's a fair assumption...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than your*



blueceleste said:


> I am 20 going to be 21 and I have dated older men - not old enough to be my father but still in tbe age gap. My boyfriend is 26 yrs old and we don't see that as a problem. My age limits would be 20-26 for dating someone. I love my wonderful boyfriend to death and people ask me isn't 26 too old?


That is why I don't like talking to people. 6 years apart isn't bad, it is probably normal. Now, 15 - 20+ years apart, and I would expect some questions.

Still, if you both love each other and are old enough to know what you are getting into, age doesn't matter too much.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

Yes,i have always preferred older guys.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

*re: Would you date someone a lot older/younger than yourself*

When I was 26 I began dating a man 22 years older than I. We have been married 6 yrs, our anniversary is Christmas day.


----------

